# I don't think Speedtest.com reliable



## paid (Apr 25, 2008)

Mindblowing download results on Speedtest.com.........................

Speedtest results vary a lot & I don't think it is a reliable site.............just see my result of BSNL dataone

Share your reliable speedtest website here


*www.speedtest.net/result/263890797.png


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 25, 2008)

Take average of 5 results...
Thats what i do..,
You have a option in that website to record your prev speed and compare and take average..

But i too doubt them coz now Airtel is redirecting their speed test site to speedtest.com ...weird!


----------



## ThinkFree (Apr 26, 2008)

*reviews.cnet.com/7004-7254_7-0.html


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 26, 2008)

No


----------



## praka123 (May 25, 2008)

ofcourse not!I trust my Debian update speeds.  it is around 217KB/Sec


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 2, 2008)

try pcpitstop.com much more relialble


----------



## neerajvohra (Jun 2, 2008)

does speed test not reliable ?

*www.speedtest.net/result/278802895.png


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 2, 2008)

try www.dslreports.com
its accurate for me

speedtest.com gives much less score[bout 1/4th] than i usually get constant on ff or opera.


----------



## Log_net2 (Jun 2, 2008)

its not speedtest.Our* ISP are unreliable*


----------



## xbonez (Jun 2, 2008)

^^ bingo! u said it!


----------



## neerajvohra (Jun 4, 2008)

Log_net2 said:


> its not speedtest.Our* ISP are unreliable*



I trust my ISP..as I get speed between 1700-1900kbps constantly !!


----------



## karmanya (Jun 4, 2008)

Ive started *speed.ncr.airtelbroadband.in/
Not bad,


----------



## Log_net2 (Jun 5, 2008)

neerajvohra said:


> I trust my ISP..as I get speed between 1700-1900kbps constantly !!



you are a lucky few.Which ISP?You use torrent?what is your torrent speed? me bsnl;speed always fluctuate (i am far off from exchange also).


----------



## neerajvohra (Jun 7, 2008)

Log_net2 said:


> you are a lucky few.Which ISP?You use torrent?what is your torrent speed? me bsnl;speed always fluctuate (i am far off from exchange also).



Tata indicom, 2mbps day 9rs per hour and night 9PM to 9AM unlimited !
I dont use torrents..download all the stuff from rapidshare. I have a premium account for an year !


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jun 7, 2008)

At BSNL UL 750+ whats the maximum speed I can expect?
Recently while using torrents I found it to b 40KBps.. thats the max!

This is how my connection fluctuates...

*img389.imageshack.us/img389/913/graw6.th.jpg


----------

